# Game - Name the Animal...



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Did this a while back... But was too easy...

Try again...

What's this animal?


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Fishy!


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2007)

eagle or hawk?? just guessing


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

dragon


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cat small or Large ???


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

so far all wrong!


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Umm........Dog!


----------



## Rennie (Aug 8, 2007)

dog?


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is it a Pet ?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

It is not a pet - as such... but very tame (hence why I was able to get such a close up)


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Its you slimmmy , I'd know ya big brown eyes anywhere:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

David Evans said:


> eagle or hawk?? just guessing



Closest so far!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Tawny frog mouth:|


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2007)

yeti?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Its you slimmmy , I'd know ya big brown eyes anywhere:lol::lol::lol:



Furthest from correct so far!


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2007)

i like trousa's answer.....reckon he is on the money. This is far more fun than work!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Not a frogmouth... but close!!!


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

It's meeee!!!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Aug 8, 2007)

owl


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 8, 2007)

is it a brown owl ?


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

kookaburra :lol:


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 8, 2007)

Some type of owl?


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

orca?


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Shark!


----------



## jordo (Aug 8, 2007)

Earth worm?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Colin said:


> kookaburra :lol:



BINGO!!

You got it Collin... Well DONE!!!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

*Round 2*

Can you guess this one then?

Hopefully tougher!


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 8, 2007)

*?*

cant enlarge it?!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

That's because that's as big as it gets Gecko  

It's meant to be tough.. the last one was too easy!

By the way, Collin, you've won Kelly!!! Congratulations!


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay!

I'm no prize :evil:


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh & the new one is a Racoon.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 8, 2007)

looks human to me


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Not racoon and not human!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 8, 2007)

*?!?!*

oh, ok ,... derrrrr 

A deer or a cow?:?:?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm gone for a couple of hours now... will check back later... Good luck... Next prize is.... ummmm... trousa_snake.... and Kelly!!!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Not deer not cow


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 8, 2007)

*clue?*

lol, . can we have a clue?


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 8, 2007)

kangaroo or Joey?


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

We need a clue!


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2007)

i would say a wallaby or hare...


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 8, 2007)

*u cant just leave now....*



slim6y said:


> I'm gone for a couple of hours now... will check back later... Good luck... Next prize is.... ummmm... trousa_snake.... and Kelly!!!


 

Ohhhhhhh Great!,. now, how long r we gonna have to wait for the answer?!


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I'm gone for a couple of hours now... will check back later... Good luck... Next prize is.... ummmm... trousa_snake.... and Kelly!!!



Yay I want a trousa_snake  & Kelly!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly said:


> Yay I want a trousa_snake  & Kelly!


 

I'm ok with a trousa_snake and kelly , mahahahhah


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> That's because that's as big as it gets Gecko
> 
> It's meant to be tough.. the last one was too easy!
> 
> By the way, Collin, you've won Kelly!!! Congratulations!




woo hoo  I was kinda hoping for a jungle python :lol:
but you'll do just fine kel  what exactly can I expect though?


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

a sugar glider


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> I'm ok with a trousa_snake and kelly , mahahahhah



Yay for trousa snake & me


----------



## Hickson (Aug 8, 2007)

Ringtail Possum



Hix


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

sugar glider!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Its a baby orca


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

We're way past that one Trousa ya loser.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly said:


> We're way past that one Trousa ya loser.


:shock:

but but but













love you kelly:shock:


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> :shock:
> 
> but but but
> 
> ...






but but but guess the new one 










LOVE YOU TROUSA :shock:


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Can you guess this one then?
> 
> Hopefully tougher!


 

orca.


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

Colin said:


> a sugar glider



what he said


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Colin said:


> what he said


 

its an orca!!!!


pffffffft @ sugar glider!!


----------



## Magpie (Aug 8, 2007)

It's kelly, I'd recognise those red eyes anywhere.


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

It's trousa's hand......


SEE?


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly said:


> It's trousa's hand......
> 
> 
> SEE?


 
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk





it is tooo:shock:



love you kelly


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

It's a sugar glider 

pffffffft @ orca!!


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I win I win!

love you mores :evil:


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Colin said:


> It's a sugar glider
> 
> pffffffft @ orca!!


 


heh


sugar glider is just another name for orca.

youse is wrong


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly said:


> I win I win!
> 
> love you mores :evil:


 












:shock:



.






.


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> heh
> 
> 
> sugar glider is just another name for orca.
> ...



 My sugar glider is named willy 

jump willy jump


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Colin said:


> My sugar glider is named willy
> 
> jump willy jump


 

Do you play with erm willy?


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Do you play with erm willy?



When he was smaller but now he's too rough and large to handle by myself


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Colin said:


> When he was smaller but now he's too rough and large to handle by myself


 

:| . .


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Way to stop the thread Colin :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 8, 2007)

Fox =d


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Fox =d



You are


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Hix said:


> Ringtail Possum
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



BINGO!!!!

Hix, you've won Trousa_snake and Kelly! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Slimy you're a bit behind, I already revealed what it was (trousa's hand)

ANOTHER ONE


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

*Round 3*

With two winners already taking home a total prize pool of Kelly, Trousa_snake and Kelly... So the next prize will have to be a big one... Hix, Trousa_snake and Kelly!!!

First correct answer.... WINS THE LOT!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

Owl?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope, not an owl!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Gone for a couple of hours, so fight over it yourself! Going to play some rugby union... our school (the big proud private one) vs the more lame but big fellow state school....


----------



## coatesy (Aug 8, 2007)

an owel of some sort


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

I dontwanna win me no more:shock:

its a sun?



















(orca)


----------



## Magpie (Aug 8, 2007)

It's a one eyed Trouser Snake.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 8, 2007)

If I was going to guess seriously (which I'm not) I'd say a papuan frogmouth.


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

It's JUNGLEKELLY


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 8, 2007)

axilotl!!! =D


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly said:


> It's JUNGLEKELLY


 


:shock:










aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr





**erm**


yay junglekelly!!!


----------



## krissy78 (Aug 8, 2007)

looks like a space occurance called the eye of god


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 8, 2007)

krissy78 said:


> looks like a space occurance called the eye of god


if that's true then it ain't an animal and slim loses kelly and trousa by default =D


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

You're all wrong... and mags puts in the "im not playing this game properly" punch because he doesn't know...

It's a tough one... and you're all WRONG....

Hint... The frogmouth was close but only in the fact it has wings!


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

I was right? 
Didn't you see the picture supporting my guess?


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> You're all wrong... and mags puts in the "im not playing this game properly" punch because he doesn't know...
> 
> It's a tough one... and you're all WRONG....
> 
> Hint... The frogmouth was close but only in the fact it has wings!



Libra Fleur?


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 8, 2007)

umm

a barking owl


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

nerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg Wrong...

You're all wrong...

No one uses Libra Fleur anymore Simon... because no one has blue blood!


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 8, 2007)

is it a type of nightjar


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

It's NOT a type of night jar


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

steer clear of the owls and night jars etc... 

The picture was taken at a scout camp site around Tinaroo (Tablelands, TFNQ). It was around 4pm but the animal was scrumaging around in light bush, hence why it's a bit dark...

For those who have just joined us, the picture is on the bottom of page 5!


----------



## katey (Aug 8, 2007)

tawny frog mouth or an owl?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> *steer clear of the owls and night jars etc... *
> The picture was taken at a scout camp site around Tinaroo (Tablelands, TFNQ). It was around 4pm but the animal was scrumaging around in light bush, hence why it's a bit dark...
> 
> For those who have just joined us, the picture is on the bottom of page 5!



And frogmouths!!!


----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Bat?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Not a bat... it's a diurnal species...


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 8, 2007)

is it a type of king fisher


----------



## Dodie (Aug 8, 2007)

cassowary?


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 8, 2007)

emu


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

It is not a type of kingfisher nor emu nor cassowary... although the 'type of kingfisher' is the closest guess so far! But still miles off!


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 8, 2007)

wedge-tailed eagle? :lol: they scrummage dont they??


----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Magpie .Haha


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

nope - not an eagle...


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Horsy is the CLOSEST!


----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Whoo one of those birds that collects blue things?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

blue things? ummmmm... I don't know... what sort of bird is that?

You get them in brisbane, I've seen them there


----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Bowerbird I think.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Not a bowebird... go back to magpie type bird again...


----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Umm butcherbird. Pigeon. Minor bird. Dove.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

stick with butcherbirds.. you're so close... Aussie native... come on... you can do it Horsy.. you can do it.. think of the prize, Kelly, Trousa and Hix!!!


----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Ahhh I don't know bird types 

-racks brain-


----------



## Magpie (Aug 8, 2007)

Currawong.


----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Kurrawong

Nooooo I was beaten


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

AND MAGPIE SHOOOOOOOTS and SCORES himself a free Kelly, Trousa and Hix!!!

Have we had enough yet?


----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Go again


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 8, 2007)

aww i was so close


----------



## Magpie (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Horsy (Aug 8, 2007)

Chihuahua. =D


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 8, 2007)

fox?


----------



## Magpie (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope and Nope.


----------



## mindthesole (Aug 8, 2007)

quoll?


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 8, 2007)

red panda


----------



## reece89 (Aug 8, 2007)

baby couger


----------



## GraftonChic (Aug 8, 2007)

Racoon


----------



## mindthesole (Aug 8, 2007)

i still reckon it's a quoll, probably a northern quoll or tiger quoll.


----------



## Hickson (Aug 8, 2007)

I was thinking quoll too, but red panda is a better guess.



Hix


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hix said:


> I was thinking quoll too, but red panda is a better guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



of course it is


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah Red Panda seems right


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Since when were _you _running the show Mags :lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 8, 2007)

come on mag, am i right?


----------



## jamesr (Aug 8, 2007)

bob cat


----------



## Magpie (Aug 9, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> red panda


 

Yes, well done.
Sorry, I went to bed.


----------



## bump73 (Aug 9, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Yes, well done.
> Sorry, I went to bed.


 

Can't believe i kept checking this for the answer until about midnight last night


----------



## slim6y (Aug 9, 2007)

I can do more tonight... If someone wants to take the ropes, I'm all happy for you to do that!

I have loads more animal pics (of my own) that I will put up later!

But anyone who wants to do one in the mean time... all good!


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 9, 2007)

who am i?


----------



## Horsy (Aug 9, 2007)

Goat


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 9, 2007)

black faced sheep


----------



## Magpie (Aug 9, 2007)

Boer Goat


----------



## kelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Sock Puppet?


----------



## Colin (Aug 9, 2007)

It's gotta be a 'stuffed animal' it has buttons 4 eyes


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 9, 2007)

too easy horsy, it is a goat.
boer X bush nanny, so mag was most right even if you were first. you two can split the prize


----------

